

How Doing Standup Comedy Made Me a Better Entrepreneur - mfishbein
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-doing-standup-comedy-made-me-better-entrepreneur-mike-fishbein

======
briandear
The biggest benefit to standup for entrepreneurs isn't even mentioned in the
article, but it's worth mention here; the best standup comedians are highly
astute observers of human nature. They often see angles of behavior that most
people are familiar with but don't think about (which is why someone like
Seinfeld was such a hit -- he doubled down on ordinary life and made audiences
laugh at the stuff they notice but didn't really think so deeply about.

A really smart entrepreneur sees those types of things in the market and can
then capitalize on something we've all considered, but not exactly considered
in quite a way that screams 'opportunity.' The powers of deep observation and
understanding human nature are the most powerful skills an entrepreneur can
have. Standup is a perfect training ground to develop that ability.

